# Atlas Horizonal Mill Rotary table



## Earl (May 6, 2012)

I am looking for recommendations as to what rotary table to use with a small Atlas MHC horizontal mill.  

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## furpo (May 6, 2012)

Sort of the same discussion going on over at
xxxxxxxxxxx.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=92917
Remove the xxxxxxxx’s


----------



## Earl (May 6, 2012)

Not really the same discussion.   The Atlas mill is really small.   The table is 4 x 18 or so.   I need a small rotary table.  Perhas a 3 or 4 inch.  I was looking for recomendations.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 6, 2012)

Hemwingway has some kits that look kind of promising. http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Rotary_Tables.html  They might be available from somewhere here in the U.S. as well.

-Ron


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 24, 2012)

I just picked up a vertex 6" for a slightly larger mill. They also have a smaller 4" version. I'm really impressed with the quality of the table.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 23, 2013)

I am really glad to see this thread. It popped up on a google search when I entered the term "Atlas rotary table" I need one for one of the small Atlas milling machines myself. Great to know Phase II has me covered here.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2013)

If you could find a small Dividing Head you would be more versatile. Especially one that tilts. I use the Dividing Head more that the Rotary Table.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 23, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> If you could find a small Dividing Head you would be more versatile. Especially one that tilts. I use the Dividing Head more that the Rotary Table.
> 
> "Billy G" )



Is this because the Atlas is a horizontal machine? I have a vertical head for mine though I will admit distance from collet to table is a bit marginal. The Atlas is a very limited capacity machine at best. 

I have seen like 4" dividing heads through Phase II if memory serves. Quality would likely suffice as well. 

I wish I could find an original Atlas dividing head, but even if I could the cost would be horrific I am sure. All the Atlas mill and shaper accessory tooling is to the moon.


----------



## iron man (Feb 8, 2013)

I had an Atlas mill and bought a Grizzly GO727 to replace it. I bought a 4 inch rotary table with indexing head at Grizzly tools very reasonable I think it would fit the Atlas because the tables on both are the same size. Ray


----------

